# looking to trade



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Want to trade an avet mxl 6/4 mc. Gold and like new. Looking for a nice casting heaver or combo. Also looking for casting reels. No junk please. Can text pics. 7574497033 just text me and ill send


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

what kind of reels are you wanting.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Conventional casting reels for drum and cobia .


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have other reels to offer for the right heaver. Looking for cts, 1509, ballistic


----------

